# Kmail Filterproblem

## deranonyme

Bei mir läuft Kmail 17.04.2. Ich habe einige lokale Ordner eingerichtet in die ich über Kmails Filterregeln eingehende E-Mails sortiere. Diese über die Filterregel sortieren Mails erscheinen in Kmail doppelt. Man kann diese Mails auch nicht löschen oder als gelesen markieren. Im lokalen Mailordner sind diese Nachrichten aber nur einmal  in "new" enthalten. Die Akonadi Dateien habe ich aus diesem Grund schon mehrmals gelöscht und neu anlegen lassen. Danach ist der Fehler gehoben. Aber das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hmm... ich habe die selbe Version von kmail, und sehr viele Regeln über zwei Accounts (beides IMAP) eingerichtet, und ich habe nichts doppelt.

Landen die Mails doppelt bei dir im Zielordner, oder hast du sie nach dem Filtern ein mal im Zielordner und ein mal im Posteingang?

----------

## deranonyme

Die Mails sind einmal körperlich im Zielordner, werden aber durch Kmail zweimal angezeigt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Es ist ein POP3 Account.

----------

## l3u

Einer der größten Bugs in KMail. Feiert demnächst Jubiläum, ähnlich wie der Flughafen BER :-P https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283682

----------

## deranonyme

Ah,  super da kann man wenigstens mal eine gewisse Konstanz erkennen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## asturm

Test-request: https://cgit.kde.org/kmail.git/commit/?h=Applications/17.08&id=43f2cde61f98317eb13d98222a57bc6df323a308

17.04.3 lässt sich problemlos damit patchen.

----------

## deranonyme

Hab ich gepatcht. Bin aber nicht sicher ob ich aktuell hilfreich sein kann, da der Fehler auch ohne Patch seit ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr aufgetreten ist.   :Confused: 

----------

